# LED Flat panel (German versus EU dimensions)



## MSBinIreland (Oct 5, 2015)

As far as I am aware - the standard 2ft x 2ft LED flat panel is _actually _620mmx620mm in Germany. Do you think it would be acceptable (aesthetically) to a customer to install the EU standard 600mmx600mm in a mounting frame to make up the difference in dimension. Yes, you can find 620mmx620mm panels available on the market, but I am concerned about holding additional quantities of stock of product variants and would rather reduce my commercial risk by stocking only one panel model and additional frames as accessories instead. Any advice appreciated.


----------

